# Breeds



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

HI,
I'm working on a working goat website :cart: (it won't be a forum so I think I'm fine posting about it here) and I want to have a good page on breeds from people who have worked with them.
I have Saanens covered but I'd love to have

La mancha
Nubian onder: 
Togg
Alpine :whatgoat: 
Ober
Nigie
Pygmy :crazy: 
and Boer

If you could post even a little thing that would be great... I could compile the opinions of different people. if you have worked with several breeds please help me compare them!

Thank you so much,
Miranda
p.s. I'm warning you, if I don't get a good response I'm moving into Goat Frenzy


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool! Can't wait to see it!
Anyway, I can help you some with oberhaslis and ober/alpine cross, so here goes:

Oberhaslis
Oberhasli are amazing goats. They are beautiful mahogany colored dairy goats with a black dorsal stripe and black knee high stockings. I have always trained Oberhaslis and Oberhasli/Alpine crosses for pack and harness and I always enjoy them. Oberhaslis make wonderful working goats, because of their calm, friendly personalty as well as being strong willing to do anything for their master. Different than most breeds, some (not all) Oberhasli actually like water, a huge plus for a pack goat. They are happy to follow you through the thickest woods or take part in a parade for the small reward of a peanut. Oberhaslis are very easy to train because of their calm disposition, thus they are great for beginners. Another nice thing about Oberhaslis as working goats is that they are very attractive and draw a lot of attention at parades and fairs, and they make beautiful matched teams. Over all, I would say these wonderful animals make great working goats and are a joy to be around.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

super cool! Thank you so much!
M.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be right back... gotta run out and buy myself one of those super sweet obedient Oberhasli's!!!! Hee hee! I just need to find one in an extra-small size to match my lil Nigerians. :greengrin:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha! that is a very good description!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

surely there's someone who likes a breed other than oberhasli!!!!!


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

Could Nubians be used as working goats??


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes! They have a reputation for being whinier and lazier than some other breeds but they are nice and big so if you have one with a good, willing personality you are likely to have a lot of success!
M.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey now be nice to the Nubians! I do have a good willing one. I think that is the key to it all too. They have to be willing and not afraid. I used a 8 month old doeling in a parade in November that I only worked with for less than 6 weeks. She stayed right by me. The only thing she was a little hesitant about was there were girls dancing in front of her and the sun was casting shadows of their movements in our directions. Everytime they made a sudden movement she would turn her head away as if she thought she going to be hit. I moved my postion in the parade to get away from the shadows and that helped. I also packed the cart with leaves and she ate those when she got bored waiting for it to start. The people loved her and were really surprised to see a goat in the parade especially one with spots!

I attached a picture of us in Devin's posting on one year olds. If you want to use it on your website you can. Cathy


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What kind of information are you looking for? I have used Pygmy Wethers for pack for 3+ years now for my county fair  I have pictures and I can also give a statement. My friend always does really well and always wins with her Pygmy Pack Wethers.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry...  didn't mean to be mean.... yeah and I should have added that nubians have moonspots... and in my opinion it would be worth working the laziest goat in the world (well maybe not quite) to have moonspots  lol

RowdyKidz: both statement and photos would be great! either post here, pm me or e-mail me! ( I think you can e-mail through the goatspot..)
M.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just teasing, I do know that Nubians have a reputation for being very vocal but hadn't heard that about being lazy. lol


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

LMAO I am glad to see nubains can be worked  My buck Jeep was a sweetie he folllowed me everywhere, even tried to get into the house. It will give me more of an excuse to spend more time with my new herd once I get them LOL


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really wanted to work with one of my wethers figuring it would give them a job. I tried two and they were both really scared of it all, I may just need to go slower. When I started with this doeling it was like she was a natural at it. She wasn't afraid, she would walk right into the harness, she made it soo easy. I would love to teach her to actually pull me in a cart. That I think would take alot more work but she is definitely smart enough to do it.


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope it works out for you  I must admit my goats knew I had animal crackers in my pocket I think thtas why thye never wondered to far away


----------

